# Hello 1st time posting



## Kodiak61 (Sep 18, 2007)

I live in Missouri, where my son and I study and teach Youn Wha Ryu Tae Kwon Do.  My wife and I also study and reach Yang Style Tai Chi.  Youn Wha Ryu Tae Kwon Do is a more traditional style of Tae Kwon Do, in that we are 50/50 between hand strikes and kicking.  We also use techniques from Hapkido and Judo as our base for self-defense.  The website is younwha.com.  I am looking forward to friendly exchanges of information, experiences, and ideas.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 18, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Post away...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 18, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard the good ship MartialTalk, *Kodiac*.  Pick a seat, crack a bottle and put your feet up.  Lots of reading eyes and flickering fingers ready to shoot the breeze.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 18, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## exile (Sep 18, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Kodiakyou sound like my kind of dojang!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## baron (Sep 18, 2007)

hello and welcome Kodiak61


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome.  Let the fun begin.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Aki (Oct 6, 2007)

I wold like to introduce myself. I am Aladar Doza Wing Chun student unde Si Fu Marian Arsenov. I train in the city of Pancevo-Serbia. Greetings and respect to all martial artist and supporters everywhere.


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello there everyone
, here is the north european miracle, ME. P.s. "introduce yourself" is a Faith no more album, I had to mention.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 7, 2007)

Greetings from the Charleston Combat Academy! Paving the way for FMA!! Welcome to MT! Brad  www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31


----------

